# Game 1



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Shootin very poor and no help on DWade.someone has to get in front on the help and trap him when he drives like that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

they playing timid


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

let's go mavs, why mavs can not make the three ..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

why are they even shooting so many 3s...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

welcome to the finals dirk


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

abc has horrible music..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kinda quiet in here... thats kinda strange...

Its the FINALS guys... :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea tell me about it, i think most people are on the irc channel.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

there is an irc channel?


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Mavs take Game 1 90-80.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Bad start, but slowly improved. Nice win, and Jason Terry was the player of the game tonight.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice win by the Mavs. Dirk didn't have one of his best games, yet his is still able to pull it off. Also, Jason Terry is the MVP right about now. Great game!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol nice sig nets


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

One down, three to go. I can't wait to see the look on Shaq's face as Dirk, Jason Terry, Avery and Company are presented with the O'Brien.

Laurie


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

endora60 said:


> One down, three to go. I can't wait to see the look on Shaq's face as Dirk, Jason Terry, Avery and Company are presented with the O'Brien.
> 
> Laurie


for real lol . lets hope it happens!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game....

i think we shot ourselves in the foot by missing FTs and turning the ball over too many times...but you made plays and deserved to win. definitely could've been a different outcome though. 

i think we can get game 2 though


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> These are the rules of BasketballBoards.net
> 
> 1. You don't talk about basketballboards.net.
> 2. You don't talk about basketballboards.net.
> ...


thats awesome, im gonna watch this movie right now after this loss by the Heat


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lessthanjake said:


> Mavs take Game 1 90-80.


and... this is the first time ive seen the final score and who won.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

erratic game but we turned to jason the jet terry to give us a game 1 win in my return to the finals after 7 years, so i'm delighted, 1 down 3 to go


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

VeN said:


> lol nice sig nets


Thanks Ven, and Gio305. Everybody knows that Fight Club is that movie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. Somehow Jason Terry became your best player. Gotta give props to that.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we need to shut wade out more and stop shooting the 3's then we'll easily win these playoffs


----------

